
Ask HN: Next steps in programming for Jupyter data scientists? - thanatropism
We&#x27;ve been onboarding a few new people straight out of school who start developing (Python) models in Jupyter Notebooks until they can no longer hold water. I&#x27;ve succeeded in teaching them to at least put repetitive tasks in functions but what I really wish is that they could acquire some more lower-intermediate to intermediate programming knowledge (i.e. how to separate concerns, encapsulate, etc.).<p>I think this must be a common occurrence by now, so I figured an Ask HN would serve others too.<p>Any recommended blog posts, books and such?
======
brudgers
Have an experienced person sit down and teach them. The best way for a company
to get an employee with an exact skill set is in-house training. This can be
as simple as pair programming. It can be as formal as a class with students in
desks being PowerPointed.

